# Que bela perola



## LUPER (28 Mar 2007 às 12:12)

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=791050&div_id=291

             , tou farto de chorar a rir com este jornalismo/cientistas


----------



## dj_alex (28 Mar 2007 às 12:26)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=791050&div_id=291
> 
> , tou farto de chorar a rir com este jornalismo/cientistas



Já é um começo....


----------



## Seringador (28 Mar 2007 às 12:35)

Bem eu é que precisava de uns comprimidos para parar com os arrotos após uma boa feijoada à transmontana, rojões ou um bom ensopado de borrego, isso sim é que era fazer ciência...


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Mar 2007 às 14:22)

Se os arrotos são 4%, imagina aqueles valentes poios que elas cagam.....  
Q tristeza!!!!


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 14:37)

Pois ... Aqui nos Açores já devem estar a experimentar isso pois parece que o CH4 estabilizou desde 2000 


http://gaw.kishou.go.jp/wdcgg/plot.php?file=ch4/monthly/azr638n1.dat&species=7/9&format=MON


----------



## Minho (28 Mar 2007 às 22:19)

rossby disse:


> Pois ... Aqui nos Açores já devem estar a experimentar isso pois parece que o CH4 estabilizou desde 2000
> 
> 
> http://gaw.kishou.go.jp/wdcgg/plot.php?file=ch4/monthly/azr638n1.dat&species=7/9&format=MON



Bem isso deve ter sido por causa da Comissão Europeia e as cotas de produção de leite... Para produzir menos leite houve que matar umas vacas   , logo menos CH4   


Acho que já é altura de criarmos uma nova secção chamada "Calinadas na Imprensa"


----------

